# raça caucasiana



## Monsica

Y ahora si que me pierdo... un Señor de nacionalidad portuguesa, natural de B----- nacido el ------ y de *raça caucasiana*. La pregunta es: que se entiende por raza? A estas alturas me resulta rarísimo hablar de raza. Entiendo que puede haber optado por la nacionalidad portuguesa en un momento puntual de su vida y que reside actualmente en Portugal. La raza sería entonces el país de orígen? Natural de ... es igual a residente en ... , verdad ?
Uff !!!  Qué complicado, no ? 
Un saludo !

Gracias por el cable Vanda !


----------



## Carfer

'R_aça_' significa '_raza_' (_'blanca', 'negra'_, etc.), sin embargo igual me suena rarisimo porque no hay documentos portugueses modernos que pongan la raza de la persona (por modernos entiendo con menos de medio siglo). Tampoco se solía usar _'raça caucasiana'_ en aquel entonces, aunque sea el término _soi-disant_ 'científico', sino _'raça branca'. 'Caucasiana'_ se usaba y sigue usandose en países de tradición anglosajona, así puede que tu texto sea una traducción del inglés o, a lo mejor, un texto de la antigua colonia portuguesa de Mozambique, donde había una influencia muy grande de Sud-África o de del Estado Portugués de India.

_'Natural de..._' significa _'nativo de... (sítio donde nació la persona)'. 'Natural de Lisboa' _o _'naturalidade: Lisboa'_ significa que la persona nació en Lisboa.


----------



## Vanda

Caucasianos, leia. (clica aqui)



> El concepto de blanco, como raza, emerge en 1781 de la mano de Johan Blumembach, quien propuso la denominación *raza caucásica* o *caucasoide* para la población europea, desarrollando la hipótesis según la cual la gente de piel clara se habría originado o dispersado en las tierras frías de las montañas del Cáucaso.



X com Carfer.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

O moderno conceito de "raça" considera que somente existe uma: a humana. Claro, não estou-me referindo a outros animais.


----------



## vf2000

O certo é que o sujeito em questão é branco, não é negro nem indígena ou latino. Compreendo que seja difícil traduzir, mas você tem a liberdade de alterar o texto?
AXÉ


----------



## Mangato

En Hispanoamérica es frecuente utilizar   en la actualidad el término caucásico para referirse al color de la piel y otras características raciales.
Vé lo que dice el diccionario de WR


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

_En el noticiero (yo vivo en Buenos Aires) se usa mucho para las noticias policiales: "un jóven de 30 años aproximadamente, caucásico, con antecedentes penales..." Pero no es común para nada anteceder la palabra "raza" ya que se da sobreentendida en ese contexto. Tampoco se usa en el DNI (Documento Nacional de Identidad) y no creo haber visto LC (Libretas Cívicas, anteriores al DNI) con esa clase de leyendas._

Não compreendo o comentário de vf2000 pois, "_o certo é que o sujeito em questão é branco, não é negro nem indígena ou latino (...)_" pois não foi essa a consulta da Monsica, mais do que claro que o sujeito é branco. 
Leva-me a pensar por que será que se usaria indicar a raça da pessoa no documento de identidade, nesse país, nessa época. Os costumes são alimentados por ideologias. Na Argentina se legalizou o matrimônio igualitário para pessoas do mesmo sexo, escutei dizer por ali que para saber se uma criança é filho adotado por matrimônio de pessoas do mesmo sexo haveria que colocar os dois sobrenomes dos cônjuges separados por barra " / ". Não sei quanto menos discriminativo seja o anterior comentário. 


Ivonne Paula Sinigaglia


----------



## Nanon

Eu acho que a "raça caucasiana" é um termo politicamente correto para dizer (melhor dito, não dizer) "branco". Já a questão de saber se "raça" é um conceito correto referindo-se a seres humanos é outra (v. os posts 2 e 4 acima)...


----------



## MariBR

Não vejo muito problema! No Brasil, ainda é bastante usada a palavra raça. Mas usamos quase sempre em um sentido bem restrito, como cor da pele.


----------



## brasileirinho

MariBR said:


> Não vejo muito problema! No Brasil, ainda é bastante usada a palavra raça. Mas usamos quase sempre em um sentido bem restrito, como cor da pele.



Se não vê problema, 'vete pronto al oftalmólogo', como diria um narrador mexicano, cujo nome me escapa nesse momento.

O conceito de 'raça' é extremamente racista, dito isso, o texto se refere a uma pessoa de cor branca. Ainda assim, o conceito de cor é muito relativo, especialmente no Brasil; uma pessoa pode se declarar da cor que quiser, mas este não é o tema.


----------



## Vanda

Gentemmmm.... só não vale discutir aqui, certo? Podemos elaborar conceitos sem julgamentos. A bem da verdade o conceito de raça era convencional até bem pouco tempo. Era apenas mais um quadrinho a ser preenchido nos formulários junto com o de sexo, estado civil, etc. Não tinha o conceito negativo que agora tem, portanto não podemos julgar as pessoas que ainda guardam consigo o antigo conceito. Eu cresci considerando a tal ''raça'' apenas como mais um identificador, sem negativas atadas ao termo. Hoje, mais esclarecida, tenho certeza de ser da raça humana, mas nem por isso devo julgar as pessoas que ainda têm na sua certidão de nascimento a raça branca, parda e negra e que ainda não reviram seus conceitos.


----------



## MariBR

Já que estamos em ano de eleição, me dou direito à réplica.  (Se achar melhor, Vanda, pode apagar!)
 
Houaiss diz que:
Raça
1. classificação de grupos humanos por seus traços físicos e hereditários (cor de pele, tipo de cabelo etc).
2. coletividade de indivíduos unidos por semelhanças socioculturais.
 
Racismo
Discriminação baseada na suposta inferioridade de certas raças.
 
A classificação em raças pode ser retrógrada, e perigosa dependendo para que é usada. Mas a classificação em si eu não acho racista, já que para ser racista, tem que haver a discriminação. Acho muito mais preconceituoso e discriminatório negar a existência de diferenças entre as pessoas.
 
E para os brasileiros, a nossa CF/88 fala:
“Art. 3º Constituem objetivos fundamentais da República Federativa do Brasil:
IV - promover o bem de todos, sem preconceitos de origem, raça, sexo, cor, idade e quaisquer outras formas de discriminação.”
 
Pode não ser um conceito bonito, mas é presente no nosso cotidiano em vários aspectos... e achei que era sobre isso que a pergunta original do tópico tratava. 
 
De qualquer forma, agradeço os politicamente corretos e os mais esclarecidos por sempre me dar alguma coisa pra pensar.


----------



## Mangato

MariBR said:


> Já que estamos em ano de eleição, me dou direito à réplica.  (Se achar melhor, Vanda, pode apagar!)
> 
> Houaiss diz que:
> Raça
> 1. classificação de grupos humanos por seus traços físicos e hereditários (cor de pele, tipo de cabelo etc).
> 2. coletividade de indivíduos unidos por semelhanças socioculturais.
> 
> Racismo
> Discriminação baseada na suposta inferioridade de certas raças.
> 
> A classificação em raças pode ser retrógrada, e perigosa dependendo para que é usada. Mas a classificação em si eu não acho racista, já que para ser racista, tem que haver a discriminação. Acho muito mais preconceituoso e discriminatório negar a existência de diferenças entre as pessoas.
> 
> E para os brasileiros, a nossa CF/88 fala:
> “Art. 3º Constituem objetivos fundamentais da República Federativa do Brasil:
> IV - promover o bem de todos, sem preconceitos de origem, raça, sexo, cor, idade e quaisquer outras formas de discriminação.”
> 
> Pode não ser um conceito bonito, mas é presente no nosso cotidiano em vários aspectos... e achei que era sobre isso que a pergunta original do tópico tratava.
> 
> De qualquer forma, agradeço os politicamente corretos e os mais esclarecidos por sempre me dar alguma coisa pra pensar.


As palavras são neutras. As intenções  de quem fala ou escuta não


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ademais de todo o dito o gran problema é que raça não é palavra ajustada para se referir a  humanos. Somente em medios policiacos ou quando seja necessário por cualquer motivo pode-se falar en _cor de pele_, como de _ollos_ ou de _cabelo_ ou estatura, complexão ou sexo. No humano falamos em *étnias* que são as romanas _*gentes*_, que nada têm a ver nem com o _conceito de raça, cousa própria para falarmos de animais domésticos_ (na flora usa-se _variedade_), senão com a existência de grupos culturais constituidos em comunidades sociais claramentes distinguíveis dos demais.


----------



## almufadado

XiaoRoel said:


> Ademais de todo o dito o gran problema é que raça não é palavra ajustada para se referir a  humanos. Somente em medios policiacos ou quando seja necessário por cualquer motivo pode-se falar en _cor de pele_, como de _ollos_ ou de _cabelo_ ou estatura, complexão ou sexo. No humano falamos em *étnias* que são as romanas _*gentes*_, que nada têm a ver nem com o _conceito de raça, cousa própria para falarmos de animais domésticos_ (na flora usa-se _variedade_), senão com a existência de grupos culturais constituidos em comunidades sociais claramentes distinguíveis dos demais.



Concordo no termo neutro "etnia" do Xioriel, pois em termos de raças só existe o *Homo Sapiens *(descendente do Homo Habilis) , animal que se distingue da maioria dos outros demais por ser bípede. 

Agora é verdade que uns nascem em cada um dos 5 continentes e têm visivelmente diferenças. Nessa linha pode-se considerar "de origem europeia", de origem africana, de origem asiática ... em termo étnicos.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

almufadado said:


> Agora é verdade que uns nascem em cada um dos 5 continentes e têm visivelmente diferenças. Nessa linha pode-se considerar "de origem europeia", de origem africana, de origem asiática ... em termo étnicos.


Todos somos descendentes dos mesmos ancestrais negros africanos. Nossa maior diferença está em um único órgão: nossa pele, adaptada a cada clima do mundo. Tirem-na, como vi na exposição de corpos mumificados, e somem as diferenças. Ah, desculpem, lembrei de outra diferença: no cérebro de alguns indivíduos.


----------



## almufadado

WhoSoyEu said:


> Todos somos descendentes dos mesmos ancestrais negros africanos. Nossa maior diferença está em um único órgão: nossa pele, adaptada a cada clima do mundo. Tirem-na, como vi na exposição de corpos mumificados, e somem as diferenças. Ah, desculpem, lembrei de outra diferença: no cérebro de alguns indivíduos.





Não entendo a sua critica ao que eu disse ! Pelo contexto dado, estávamos numa moldura de tempo mais recente ... não tão paleontóloga !

PS: ______!  É verdade ! Há "cérebros" que divagam ! A mais, apenas o que se sabe é que o esqueleto mais antigo caracteristicamente humano foi encontrado em África, e que não foi encontrado com pele para fazer essa assumpção "negros africanos" . O que pode dizer-se é que somos todos descendentes dos primatas humanos existentes no continente africano", que dita a probabilidade que seriam assim ... mais peludos !


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Todos somos descendentes dos mesmos ancestrais negros africanos. Nossa maior diferença está em um único órgão: nossa pele, adaptada a cada clima do mundo. Tirem-na, como vi na exposição de corpos mumificados, e somem as diferenças. Ah, desculpem, lembrei de outra diferença: no cérebro de alguns indivíduos.


 
Inteiramente de acordo, mas isso não impede que o termo exista, da mesma forma que existem outros com carga odiosa semelhante e que há algum tempo a não tinham ou a tinham em grau muito menor (_pedófilo _e _genocida_, por exemplo) ou que, tal como '_raça_' até já passaram por termos científicos. Se o texto original fala em _'raça_', porque é que nos há-de incomodar traduzi-lo pelo termo castelhano equivalente '_raza_'? A mim incomodam-me as realidades, não as palavras enquanto denominativos delas, a menos que sejam usadas para discriminar, injuriar, diminuir ou promover o que lhes subjaz.

Porque não nos conhecemos e não vá alguém precipitar-se a julgar que estou a fazer alguma defesa da 'raça' deixem-me fazer a minha _'declaração de interesses':_ o meu aspecto exterior é o tal 'caucasiano' (até já houve quem me julgasse alemão, francês, franco-canadiano, italiano, magrebino e muitos outros disparates, o que só prova a relatividade e a inconsequência do conceito), mas na realidade há muitos lugares do mundo, designadamente algumas partes dos Estados Unidos, onde a aplicação da regra _'one drop nigger blood makes you a nigger'_ faria de mim, entre muitas outras coisas que também sou, isso mesmo: um _'nigger_' (palavra feia hoje substituida pela mais inócua afro-americano). Por aí podem avaliar o que penso da 'raça'. Da coisa ou da ideologia, ou do que quiserem, mas não da palavra.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

almufadado said:


> Não entendo a sua critica ao que eu disse ! Pelo contexto dado, estávamos numa moldura de tempo mais recente ... não tão paleontóloga !
> 
> PS: ______!  É verdade ! Há "cérebros" que divagam ! A mais, apenas o que se sabe é que o esqueleto mais antigo caracteristicamente humano foi encontrado em África, e que não foi encontrado com pele para fazer essa assumpção "negros africanos" . O que pode dizer-se é que somos todos descendentes dos primatas humanos existentes no continente africano", que dita a probabilidade que seriam assim ... mais peludos !


Não tive a intenção de fazer a crítica a você, desculpe se o levei a pensar isso. Minha crítica era mais geral, àqueles indivíduos que, por serem desbotados, se julgam superiores. 
Quanto ao ancestral africano, veja aqui: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homo_sapiens

Minha dúvida: será que ele tinha olhos azuis?


----------



## almufadado

A pregunta original es :

"La raza sería entonces el país de origen? Natural de ... es igual a residente en ... , verdad ?"

No "raza" es una distinción basada en la color de la piel de un ser humano.

Segundo lo concepto de identificadores de estados racistas, como en el Portugal colonial, un blanco tiene todos los derechos y un negro no.

La clasificación de "caucasiano" es un estereotipo de alguien que tiene su origen in el caucáseo europeo, es europeo , es de "raza blanca", es "blanco". 

Son estereotipos que dicen en las entrelineas  "lo continente de origen" pero también otras cosas de pre-concepto/"preconceito"/"prejudice".


----------



## Nanon

En el contexto de las pruebas clínicas que me es bastante familiar, se habla, por ejemplo, de "voluntarios caucásicos". De esta manera se evita tanto el uso de la polémica palabra "raza" como el de "blanco", que casi inevitablemente remite a "raza". Igual me parece que colinda con lo políticamente correcto, pero últimamente "caucásico" se ha convertido en una palabra "neutra" (insisto: uso comillas), probablemente bajo la influencia del inglés.
De paso, la referencia al Cáucaso es fuente de innúmeros errores de traducción...

Ahora, si el término que se debe traducir es "raça caucasiana", qué le vamos a hacer, hay que traducirlo, por más odioso que nos parezca...


----------



## Vanda

Gente, já que a discussão se estendeu além das fronteiras linguísticas, por favor, continuem a discussão no café. Se não me engano no fórum cultural tem uma longa discussão a respeito, e caso não a haja no café, queiram, por favor, abrir um tópico lá. Obrigada.

Pronto, aqui está a discussão no cultura onde todos podem participar:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=444129&highlight=caucasian

(Atenção: no cultura's existem regras rígidas a serem seguidas)

No _Café's_ não existe a discussão ainda, podem abrir um tópico aqueles que têm ''entrada'' no café.


----------



## Mangato

Lamentablemente son algunos adjetivos derivados de substantivo los que terminan por determinar el significado original.
En este caso el término *racista* ha contaminado el sentido de la palabra raza, convirtiéndolo en un término _*políticamente incorrecto,*_ expresión que encierra en muchos casos una enorme dosis de hipocresía.
Para muchos especialistas el término raza define un conjunto de caracteres comunes que definen a un grupo dentro de la misma especie. En este caso la humana. Otros en cambio consideran inadecuado el término para referirse tipologias que diferencian a distintos grupos de homo sapiens, inclinándose por utilizar el termino _etnia_. En mi opinión es un error, las etnias serían una subdivisión de las razas. Así, si tomamos como ejemplo el continente africano encontramos multitud de etnias que a pesar de compartir el color de la piel están perfectamente diferenciadas por costumbres, procedencia, historia y cultura. Creo que debió ser la mala conciencia de los dominadores blancos, la que llevó a considerar impropio el término raza en el siglo XIX, después de la abolición de la esclavitud.
Por aquí hasta hace poco el término caucásico no era de uso común. Se decía raza blanca, negra y amarilla. Tambien se hablaba de razas indoeuropea, semítica, eslava etc, aunque hoy estos términos se relacionan actualmente más con los grupos lingüísticos.
Yo, al igual que Carfer, no tengo ningún problema en ser considerado _nigger._ Esta península en la que vivimos, ha sido, y espero que siga siendo, el crisol donde se fundieron en la historia y prehistoria innúmeras poblaciones incluidas las de origen africano y queramos o no, nosotros somos el resultado. 
El auténtico problema está en pretender que las razas, etnias, el color, o lo que sea, otorgan privilegios y permiten cometer abusos contra aquellos a los que consideramos diferentes, muchas veces no sólo por el color de su piel.
Saludos


----------



## EMPHILIPPE

Boa tarde,
Para Portugal não sei, mas no Brasil realmente se usa agora a palavra "etnia" e não raça.


----------



## anaczz

Ótimo post, Mangato! Concordo 100%.


----------



## MariBR

EMPHILIPPE said:


> Para Portugal não sei, mas no Brasil realmente se usa agora a palavra "etnia" e não raça.


 
Discordo! Sem entrar no mérito do significado da palavra, aqui no Brasil seguimos usando raça, sim!

Raça Negra, Revista Raça, Raça Tricolor-Rubro-Negra-sei lá mais o que! 

Além disso, quando falamos de cotas em universidades e concursos públicos, falamos em raça também! Joga cotas raciais no Google pra ver só o que aparece.


----------



## EMPHILIPPE

MariBR said:


> Discordo! Sem entrar no mérito do significado da palavra, aqui no Brasil seguimos usando raça, sim!
> 
> Raça Negra, Revista Raça, Raça Tricolor-Rubro-Negra-sei lá mais o que!
> 
> Além disso, quando falamos de cotas em universidades e concursos públicos, falamos em raça também! Joga cotas raciais no Google pra ver só o que aparece.


 
Você pode até discordar, cada um fala como quer. Porém, essa é a orientação que se tem para editoras e quem lida com textos que devam ser publicados aqui .


----------



## Vanda

Gente... tudo muito civilizadamente,_ vale_? 
E falando nisso, as mães da gente diziam quando infernizávamos a vida delas ou nos mostrávamos ruins ou mesquinhos: ô raça ruim!


----------

